# Visualiser photos à partir carte SD ?



## Jlouis37 (11 Février 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

Il y a t-il une *application* qui permettrait de* visualiser les photos* à partir de la carte mémoire SD *en plein format*. 

Avec l'adaptateur SD les photos sur la carte SD sont visible sous forme d'icônes (petites), ce qui ne permet pas de contrôler la qualité des images pour les trier, avant de les charger dans "Photos" de l'iPad .

Faisant beaucoup de photos, cette possibilité me serais très utile!

Merci d'avance pour votre aide !


----------

